# Anal Modem: Begrenzung des Wählvorgangs?



## plc_tippser (6 November 2006)

*Analog Modem: Begrenzung des Wählvorgangs?*

Hallo,

irgendwo, ganz tief in mir schlummert noch etwas das mir sagt, ich kann nur 10x ein Modem wählen lassen (gleiche Nummer ?), anschließend wird es verriegelt, bis ein Spannungsreset erfolgt. Sinn war der Schutz vor Serienanrufen.

Ist das so oder war das so?

Gruß, pt


----------



## argv_user (6 November 2006)

Kenn ich von meinem Creatix-Modem. Die Sperre schlägt
aber nur dann zu, wenn ein paarmal auf der selben
Nummer BESETZT ist...
Als Meldung bekommt man dann DELAYED.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2006)

Hallo,

diese häßliche Feature firmiert unter »Wahlsperre« 
und ist in Wikipedia grob erklärt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahlsperre

Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass zu der Zeit als die 
RegTP noch Fernmeldeamt hieß und in jedem 
Land andere Regelungen galten ...  die 
Modemhersteller entsprechend mehrere 
Firmwareausführungen haben mussten, um
die jeweilige Landeszulassung zu bekommen.

Man hat dann halt versucht, an die offene 
Firmware des Modems zu kommen, mit dieser 
hat dann alles funktioniert und das Gerät war 
nirgendwo mehr zugelassen 

Bei den meisten Geräte ließ sich die Wahlsperre 
auch per AT-Kommando deaktivieren. 

Der Hauptgrund war m. E. die Verhinderung 
des Blockierens von Bandbreite durch 
Dauerwählversuche bei »besetzt«.

Soweit dieser Ausflug ist letzte Jahrtausend ...   

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Tixi-Support-Team (7 Februar 2007)

Stimmt, auch wir waren nach europäischer Zulassungsvorschrift CTR21 verpflichtet, solch eine Sperre in unsere Modems einzubauen.

Dabei wird unterschieden nach:

Meldung "DELAYED CALL":
Wenn zweimal hintereinender erfolglos (kein CCONNECT) die gleiche Rufnummer angerufen wurde, muss vor dem dritten und jedem weiteren Versuch 10s gewartet werden.

Meldung "BLACKLISTED":
Wenn man 10x hintereinender erfolglos (kein CONNECT) die gleiche Rufnummer in kurzer Zeit angerufen hat, wird die nummer BLACKLISTED. 
Die Sperre kann nur durch Neustrat des Modems aufgehoben werden.

Diese Sperren sind aber nur aktiv, wenn die Modems auf CTR21-Norm eingestellt sind. Ändert man die Ländereinstellung (per speziellen AT-Befehl), lässt sich die Sperre deaktivieren.


----------

